# Cured of Leaky Gas! Ultra-high dose methylcobalamin (vitamin b-12) promotes nerve regeneration



## SHARK765 (Jul 4, 2015)

1


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dear Shark765,

How much dose of Vit B12 have you used? How long did it take to cure you? \may i know your symptoms?


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Can you give some more information


----------



## bittu123 (Sep 26, 2015)

Take buttermilk in empety stomach with some awla powder!stick to the ayurveda.This will help you out!


----------



## Black Hamster (Feb 3, 2016)

This is kind of interesting. I was thinking of trying B12 because there are a lot of nerve endings in the anal passage and maybe B12 or some type of therapy which affects nerves would help. There was a study on rats on PubMed regarding this (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8021696) and it said that the rats that improved were receiving 500mcg of B12 per kg of body weight. Most B12 seems to come in 1000 mcg doses, so this would involve taking maybe 30-40 caps, depending on body weight. I might get the 5000mcg tabs and see if they help.


----------



## dontgiveupp (Nov 9, 2017)

any updates anyone?


----------

